# Bimini Bread



## lyndaW (Mar 23, 2012)

Years ago we use to go to a restaurant in Fort Lauderdale and they served
Bimini Bread
does anyone have a good (easy - would also be nice) recipe........and yes, I do have a new bread machine (my old one finally wore out from overusage)


----------



## CraigC (Mar 23, 2012)

Fly into Ft. Lauderdale, catch a boat to Bimini, buy Bimini bread, take boat back to Ft. Lauderdale and fly to home destination! Don't forget to pick up some conch too! I think that covers the whole recipe.


----------



## lyndaW (Mar 23, 2012)

CraigC said:


> Fly into Ft. Lauderdale, catch a boat to Bimini, buy Bimini bread, take boat back to Ft. Lauderdale and fly to home destination! Don't forget to pick up some conch too! I think that covers the whole recipe.


 
Darn, why didn't I think of that...............you are sooo smart
And we love REAL conch chowder-----the two are really great together.    Can you still purchase REAL conch?       
Wonder what the dish for two would cost, flying, hotel room, car rentals,air port pat downs, ......................


----------



## CraigC (Mar 23, 2012)

Sorry, I couldn't resist. Conch can still be purchased, it is all imported though. The 10 year moritorium for not taking conch in Florida, placed back in '74 (I believe), has still not been lifted. They have recovered about as well as the alligator. When I buy conch, I buy a still frozen 5 lb box @ $11.00 per/lb.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Mar 23, 2012)

CraigC said:


> Fly into Ft. Lauderdale, catch a boat to Bimini, buy Bimini bread, take boat back to Ft. Lauderdale and fly to home destination! Don't forget to pick up some conch too! I think that covers the whole recipe.


 
Wouldn't that take you right through the Bermuda triangle?


Allrecipes has a bread machine recipe for Bimini bread.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 23, 2012)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Wouldn't that take you right through the Bermuda triangle?
> 
> 
> Allrecipes has a bread machine recipe for Bimini bread.




That is the recipe I use for pizza dough only I swap out the molasses and use white sugar.  Who knew!


----------



## simonbaker (Mar 23, 2012)

This may be a stupid question but what is bimini bread & conch?


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Mar 23, 2012)

simonbaker said:


> This may be a stupid question but what is bimini bread & conch?



This may be a stupid answer but did you Google that? (see links added above)


----------

